
How I Became a Programmer - jcwentz
http://www.atomicwang.org/motherfucker/Index/A9267832-5BD9-475F-98E6-A8C269E91C4B.html
======
alex_c
"If that moment wasn't the force of fate asserting itself over the distance of
my childhood, then the centrifugal and Coriolis forces don't exist either."

Heh.

------
trekker7
Nice story... makes you appreciate how people can make it through tough times,
and still come out on top.

